# Certified potable water tester needed



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Checking to see if any members test water or looking for recomendations.


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

what are you wanting to test for?
utility or well?


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

*PM sent*

Pm sent


----------

